# Dishwasher Whine



## andrewhharmon (Dec 8, 2010)

My dishwasher has started to make a whining noise. The problem seems to be getting worse. It happens through out the cycle, but isn't constant. Kinda comes and goes. I don't know how to even start troubleshooting this. I've uploaded 2 videos. The first is the noise where it's constant through the whole clip. The 2nd is normal, and a quick little blurt of the noise. I'm assuming the pump/motor has something in it, or is going bad. Any help would be great. It's a Frigidaire Gallery series. Thanks!!

may have to turn your sound up a bit
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_profilepage&v=CZLwnEY6WcA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ICfRVq9aU2c&feature=player_profilepage


----------



## gnikhpesoj (Feb 20, 2011)

*Loud Dishwasher*

I also have a Frigidair that make the exact same noise. It is the bearings in the water pump that moves the water inside the dishasher and also the drain. If you remove the toe kick and look with a flash light, it looks like a small motor almost touching the floor. you may even see a couple drops of oil from the pre oiled bearings. The wires are slide on and the hoses are clamped. Mine has been doing that on and off for about a year now. I looked at parts when I first heard it, then the replacement pump was around a hundred bucks. Hasen't been high enough priority for me to spend it yet. May be cheaper now. Check your model for a recall/warrenty, it looks newer than mine.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

that does not sound like a bearing , most likely some type of hard substance that is getting under the soft food disposer blade. Either give it a few more times to see if it will dislodge and get pumped out or you may have to take the filter off the pump and the cover off the impeller and see what is there.


----------

